
How I pay $1/month for 2 terabytes of storage: introducing Sia Slice - zherbert
https://youngryan.com/2019/10/introducing-sia-slice-my-absurdly-cheap-block-storage-solution/
======
steve19
0.50c/terabyte is an order of magnitude or less than how much tape storage
costs.

So the author is paying far far less than the cheapest storage solution. So
some folks may be selling surplus storage or free hard drive space for less
than it is worth, but as soon as a system like this becomes popular the price
will reach a much higher equilibrium.

Edit: I found packs of LTO6 tapes on ebay that worked out to be $4.30/tb, so
less than an order of magnitude.

~~~
beojan
Per month. The tape can be reused, and you only pay once.

------
hereme888
When I tried using Sia several months ago, it was a mess.

Here's my problems with Sia storage:

Time to setup and maintain contracts.

Confusion when it comes to type of contracts.

Big crypto files needed to connect with crypto network.

Unreliable availability of files.

Difficulty/complixity when trying to download your own files again when you
want them.

I don't think Sia is a solution for the masses.

~~~
filebase
Sia has always positioned itself as a backend platform for services to build
on. This is why they have invested so heavily in their API.

We agree with many of your points, and that's why we created Filebase[1]. We
provide S3-compatible object storage at a fraction of the price and use Sia on
our backend.

[1] [https://filebase.com](https://filebase.com)

------
tkifnn
GSuite is even cheaper

~~~
Wowfunhappy
It is?! How much do you pay for GSuite storage?

~~~
solf1re
I assume they are referring to unlimited storage for £8-9/month

~~~
schoolunch
g suite has a limits on upload file size and amount per day

